# Denominational Debrief - Free Church Continuing



## TylerRay

I just found this a few days ago:

Over the summer Greenville Seminary did "Denominational Debriefs" with several denominations as episodes of their podcast. Basically, they interview a minister (maybe a ruling elder in some cases?) about the denomination's distinctives, the goings-on in the denomination, and especially what is going on at the general-assembly level.

Here is the one on the Free Church (Continuing) with Rev. Rob McCurley:
https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=98171531161

I haven't listened to any of the others yet, but here is a link to them. They cover the RPCNA, BPC, OPC, PCA, RCUS, and ARP:
https://www.sermonaudio.com/search....SourceOnly=true&keywordwithin=debrief&x=0&y=0

Reactions: Like 2


----------

